# visa



## drumhead (Dec 7, 2012)

i read a lot of conflicting and confusing info concerning visas; perhaps someone here can help. thank you.

i'm a u.s. citizen married to a thai citizen. in august we're moving to bangkok as permanent residents. what kind of visa do i need and should i apply in the u.s. or just come to thailand on a regular 30 day entry and apply there?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

First thing to do is call your nearest Thai embassy and do one thing at a time.
Permanent residency: I intend to stay here until I die, but I have to ask every year for an extension of my 'O' visa which I originally got back home. Don't come on a regular tourist visa or visa on arrival, changing this to an 'O' visa is complicated by all accounts.
When you get here with all the documents you should call immigration and tell them that you want an extension of your three mont 'O' visa on the grounds of being retired or supporting a Thai wife. (There are other reasons). You need proof of financial income / bank balance.


----------



## drumhead (Dec 7, 2012)

thank you. 
the problem remains as to what the "one thing at a time" is. the thai embassy in D.C. is next to useless as all they tell me is to go to the website.
do you suggest that i get the 3 month type "O" non-immigration visa in the U.S., bring all the paperwork, bank balance, proof of income, etc. to Thailand and extend the visa in Thailand?
Do i ask for a Marriage visa in Thailand of just a 1 year exension every year until the polar caps melt?


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

drumhead said:


> thank you.
> the problem remains as to what the "one thing at a time" is. the thai embassy in D.C. is next to useless as all they tell me is to go to the website.
> do you suggest that i get the 3 month type "O" non-immigration visa in the U.S., bring all the paperwork, bank balance, proof of income, etc. to Thailand and extend the visa in Thailand?
> Do i ask for a Marriage visa in Thailand of just a 1 year exension every year until the polar caps melt?


Drumhead:

Try the Royal Thai Consulate Coral Gables, 2525 Ponce de Leon Boulevard, Suite 300, Coral Gables, FL 33134 [email protected] Welcome to the General Consulate Miami Website Tel. (305) 445-7577 Fax (305) 974-1287

Perhaps you'll have better response from them in answering your questions.

In your shoes, I would be applying for a non-immigrant visa, category "O" - to stay with the family. Commonly referred to as a "spouse" visa. 

As a matter of convenience get your visa before you go to Thailand. According to some of the readings I've come across, you need to apply for your visa in person.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## drumhead (Dec 7, 2012)

i'll call them.
thank you.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Suggest either a OA retirement Visa Which requires 800.000 Baht income or it can be combination of income and money deposited in a Thai bank totalling 800.000
or
Visa based on Marriage requiring 400.000 Baht in a Thai bank


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

The retirement visa can only be done from your own country.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Dumbo said:


> The retirement visa can only be done from your own country.


? First time I heard this. I don't think so. What you need to do is get an 'O' visa in your own country. There is no such thing as a retirement visa. You get extensions on your 'O' visa on the grounds of marriage, being employed, supporting a Thai spouse, etc.... here in Thailand.
I recently went through the marriage extension stuff myself, it can be done, a sense of humour helps. I got a certificate of income from my embassy (you need more than ฿40 000.- a month or a bank balance in Thailand of ฿400 000.- ) I went to immigration with all the stuff that they had told me to take on the phone, went again a day later with one document they forgot to tell me about. This was towards the end of my initial three month visa. I got a stamp 'under consideration' or something and went back 30 days later. A policeman came to visit me to inquire from neighbours if we actually were living together, and see our house and living situation. On the third visit to immigration I got my one year stamp (one year from the original issuing of the 'O' visa back home) accompanied by instructions to turn up every 90 days so that they can check up where I am living. Yes, I will do this every 90 days for ever. Officially I should also be able to do this by registered post or get a policeman to come and visit as some infirm people do.
Retirement visa is easier, though more expensive, you go once a year I believe.


----------



## drumhead (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks again.
i can do the 40,000bht a month. kind of silly; why whould you want to tie up 400,000bht when you can provide 40,000bht. the logic escapes me. anyway i'll do the "o' visa here and deal with the rest of it in bangkok. to bad it's not like the u.s. where you can sneak across the border, recieve all the benefits of welfare and eventually become a citizen. well, not really because then the rest of the citizens have to pay your way. yes, humor helps. i'll skip the irony.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

OA Visa for retirement can only be applied for at the Thai Embassy or Consulate in your own country.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

drumhead said:


> thanks again.
> i can do the 40,000bht a month. kind of silly; why whould you want to tie up 400,000bht when you can provide 40,000bht. the logic escapes me. anyway i'll do the "o' visa here and deal with the rest of it in bangkok. to bad it's not like the u.s. where you can sneak across the border, recieve all the benefits of welfare and eventually become a citizen. well, not really because then the rest of the citizens have to pay your way. yes, humor helps. i'll skip the irony.


I agree. However it is easier to get a bank statement that you have had a balance of ฿400 000.- than to go to Bangkok every year for a certificate of income from your embassy and pay for a translation. I go for the income option for the reason you mention.

I'm a border skipper myself, 40 years ago, UK > Switzerland, worked hard or even harder than the natives as do most emigrants and am now living off my pension.


----------

